# Egg share expert needed!



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ladies just wondering if you can help. 
Im currently matched to a recipient, on the pill and waiting for a phone call this week to tell me what to do next.  

I stop my first pack of birth control pills next Tuesday so should have a period on the Wednesday....
My recipient is due her af on next Monday.
What will they tell us to do next? Would they make us do another month of pills? Seems a pain if we're so close in af's.

So confusing as me and recipeint are so close in af.. would they ask recipient to take pill a day or so  extra? then stop her pill to have an af when I do?

help! Expert advice is needed!

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


Many Thanks  

Hope this makes sense not sure how they match up your cycles exactly?


xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi hun... I'm no expert but what I do know is ha the bleed you get from the pill is not a true af. Your system is now shut down and so it sounds like your recip is getting to the same point...

I would say call your clinic Hun... They're the best ppl to answer your q's. 

Xxx


----------

